
KISS principle - LinuxBender
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KISS_principle
======
redhale
I also like "YAGNI" \-- You Aren't Gonna Need It.

Useful to curtail the justification of additional design complexity stemming
from "well what if in the future THIS weird thing were to happen..." thinking.

